# odd proportions in basement



## ahrens (Apr 11, 2011)

My second living room in the basement is a very oddly proportioned.
The room is 11'X30' with 3 doors along the south wall and a framed in closet in the northwest corner. We just dont really know how to set it up to be a usable space. 

----------------------------
|--| 
| 
|
|_ ______ ___ _____3|

Best i could do on here. the threes are the stairs and the box thing in the top left is the closet. and the spaces in the bottom line are doors.

Right now we have a loveseat, tv and stand, 2 end tables and a treadmill down there

Any help is appreciated


----------



## Darien (Jun 15, 2010)

ahrens said:


> My second living room in the basement is a very oddly proportioned.
> The room is 11'X30' with 3 doors along the south wall and a framed in closet in the northwest corner. We just dont really know how to set it up to be a usable space.
> 
> ----------------------------
> ...


 
There is alot you can do. It's hard to make suggestions without actually seeing it. Can you upload a pic? If not, use your imagination... Where do the doors lead to?


----------

